# Krav Maga questions?



## bogdy23 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hello,

Is krav maga a martial art or a modular military system?a lot of fake masters out there.
I want to learn from Rony Kluger i think he is very ok but the teaches modular activites.
My main concern is after 200 hours of practice of krav maga and having learned the system will i be able to beat a pro fighter let`s say 5-6 years experienced martial artist or a person who is a "wise guy" and collects debt and has done 7-8-10 years of kickboxing or wu shu sanda.
Thank you


----------



## pdg (Mar 11, 2018)

bogdy23 said:


> will i be able to beat a pro fighter let`s say 5-6 years experienced martial artist or a person who is a "wise guy" and collects debt and has done 7-8-10 years of kickboxing or wu shu sanda



If anyone gives you a "yes" or "no" to that, then honestly they're talking crap.

Being 'pro' just means you get paid for it, doesn't mean you win, or are in fact any good.

It depends on the person, what their motivation is at the time and how they apply what they know. 'Pro' fighters have been taken down in pub fights by people with a stool and zero training...

The hypothetical 'wise guy' who routinely uses violence to accomplish his collections? Try kicking him in the balls and he might give you a bi-directional knee.

200 hours isn't much by the way...


There is nothing whatsoever that'll make you the unstoppable fighting machine your post makes it look like you want to be.


----------



## pdg (Mar 11, 2018)

bogdy23 said:


> My main concern is ........ will i be able to beat



Oh, this as well.

Why is beating someone your main concern?

Why do you feel you need to beat them?


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 11, 2018)

Who knows the teaching may be great but you may suck so no you won't beat anyone if you suck. Why do you want to beat a pro fighter? If you want to compete Krav Maga isn't about that its for self defence. 

Just go and train


----------



## bogdy23 (Mar 11, 2018)

It`s about beeing provoked it`s about standing up for myself becoming more of a man than whimp. I always find myself in conflict with these alpha males and i want to talk back and if it comes to something else put them down. The problem is that these guys are rarely alone when they are destroying someone pshycaly i can`t stand it anymore i need to fight back. I can`t handle beeing denigrated and humiliated


----------



## pdg (Mar 11, 2018)

Ah, I see now. The good old "MAN" reason.

Firstly, you're backing down and going home. Well done - you've passed the self defence test. You got to go home. You got to see your family again.

Personally, I'd rather back down, go home, see my wife and kids and get up the next morning instead of trying to "be a man" and ending up in a police cell / hospital bed / morgue fridge...

Not saying I couldn't beat them down, but I'm not in any way saying I could either - and there's the gamble.

200 hours of KM is not going to take someone with 37 years of not fighting and turn them into someone who can beat down 5 guys who've been fighting every day for years - this isn't the movies, you're not "pretty woman, fight edition".


Best first step I can think of is to evaluate why you're getting in these situations in the first place...


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 11, 2018)

bogdy23 said:


> It`s about beeing provoked it`s about standing up for myself becoming more of a man than whimp. I always find myself in conflict with these alpha males and i want to talk back and if it comes to something else put them down. The problem is that these guys are rarely alone when they are destroying someone pshycaly i can`t stand it anymore i need to fight back. I can`t handle beeing denigrated and humiliated


Walking away doesn't make you a wimp it makes you smart maybe ask /why/ you're always in conflict with these people and see if you can avoid it. No you don't need to fight back you just need to stay away. In my opinion walking away is what makes you a man and frankly it doesn't matter what you train no one can beat 5 or 6 people on their own no matter how good you are.

Also seriously you're 37 years old...you really shouldn't be getting in these types of situation anymore


----------



## drop bear (Mar 11, 2018)

bogdy23 said:


> It`s about beeing provoked it`s about standing up for myself becoming more of a man than whimp. I always find myself in conflict with these alpha males and i want to talk back and if it comes to something else put them down. The problem is that these guys are rarely alone when they are destroying someone pshycaly i can`t stand it anymore i need to fight back. I can`t handle beeing denigrated and humiliated



It is not unusual for people who are bulkied to take up martial arts.
Robert Whittaker's family inspires historic UFC title win

Category:   | The Courier Mail

I find it helps dealing with the toxicity of dealing with negitivity in life.

And no you probably won't take either of those two guys with 200 hrs of krav. 

Sorry.


----------



## bogdy23 (Mar 11, 2018)

Look i`m not gonna go into too much detail because it`s too embarasing i`m not going into these situations i`m a polite person and i`m not married it`s hard to get a girlfriend and i`m not getting intentionally into this **** i don`t want to give out details about myself the situation is as is. I need to fix it with fighting thats it beeing peacefull just won`t work IM NOT MARRIED but i want to be how am i gonna ever be if i`m always put down do you have a suggestion for that than i`ll leave krav maga alone and no ugly women won`t work for me


----------



## pdg (Mar 11, 2018)

bogdy23 said:


> I need to fix it with fighting



It's extremely rare that fighting actually fixes anything, especially an ongoing situation that you keep putting yourself into.

So you learn a bit, 'beat' one guy.

Next week, he comes back with 5 mates - you die.

Well, I suppose that's fixed in a way...



bogdy23 said:


> IM NOT MARRIED but i want to be how am i gonna ever be if i`m always put down do you have a suggestion for that.......ugly women won`t work for me



Are you sure you didn't mistype your age? Your posts are like that of a 14 year old.

So I'm married, I didn't get in any fights beforehand - are you saying my wife is ugly because I didn't attract her with 'manly' fighting?

ffs man, grow up.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 11, 2018)

Dude, tbe problem isn't bullies and it isn't whether you know to fight or not.  The problem is in the mirror.  And it's not how handsome you are outside. 

You might, emphasis might gain confidence from martial arts. The reality is you're probably going to lose. Even if you win the fight. Because everyone's going to look at you as a hot head, or as a bully yourself. 

You need to understand and deal with the deeper issues that are making you so vulnerable to social conflict.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## frank raud (Mar 11, 2018)

bogdy23 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is krav maga a martial art or a modular military system?a lot of fake masters out there.
> I want to learn from Rony Kluger i think he is very ok but the teaches modular activites.
> ...


A wise guy with 10 years kickboxing experience?  Y'all need to start associating with a better class of people. A large part of self defense is self preservation, the three "stupids" come to mind. Don't do stupid things with stupid people in stupid places.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 11, 2018)

bogdy23 said:


> Look i`m not gonna go into too much detail because it`s too embarasing i`m not going into these situations i`m a polite person and i`m not married it`s hard to get a girlfriend and i`m not getting intentionally into this **** i don`t want to give out details about myself the situation is as is. I need to fix it with fighting thats it beeing peacefull just won`t work IM NOT MARRIED but i want to be how am i gonna ever be if i`m always put down do you have a suggestion for that than i`ll leave krav maga alone and no ugly women won`t work for me


So what if you're married or not what's that got to do with anything? You don't have to go into anything but saying you need to fix it with fighting is WRONG. All that will do is put you in prison. Women don't give a damm about fighting it doesn't attract them at all..okay maybe some but that's not real love...most women I know find guys at 37 years old getting into fights as a turn off and wow...no ugly women....are you serious....

Look I don't think you need a Krav Maga teacher I think you need a therapist. I don't mean that to sound horrible I genuinely think you'd do better talking to a professional. There's no shame in it. I've suffered with issues over the years which I've openly discussed on here and honestly talking to people helps. You've obviously got some insecurities and some personal issues martial arts can help but it won't take any of those issues away. You want to fight you won't be some tough hero attracting women you'll be a thug fighting and getting arrested.

I genuinely hope you get the help you need brother and if you do choose to do Krav Maga I hope it's for the right reasons.

Peace


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 11, 2018)

I hope you don't take offence to my comments I am not trying to put you down or insult you. I've struggled with mental illness, addiction and anxiety and stress for a long time. I understand how hard it can be. But you say you're a peaceful person well good that's a good thing to be, don't change who you are for anyone.


----------



## bogdy23 (Mar 11, 2018)

NO PDG no insult about your wife was made and you know it. I`m not 14 yeah maybe i`m imature in some way. And yes i have talked to a therapist it`s said im fine. I need to find a way to impose respect. Martial arts could give me the confidence and courage i need. But i need to know is krav maga enough. I like martial arts when i get stepped on i need to fight back that`s it. I`ve never thrown the first punch i just want to throw the last. And yes him coming with 5 mates is totaly possible but my health and all the pain i feel from not fighting back is greater. I need to fight back the therapsit said about stress you either run or you fight i`ve runned all my life it makes me misearble i need to start to learn how to fight


----------



## pdg (Mar 11, 2018)

bogdy23 said:


> NO PDG no insult about your wife was made and you know it.



It's all about confrontation with you isn't it?

My comment was supposed to be tongue in cheek - I'm surmising you took it as "u dissin my bird, bruh? I smack u"...



bogdy23 said:


> I need to find a way to impose respect



You never impose respect. You earn respect.

The absolute most you can hope to impose is fear - and that's likely to 'impose' people to think "here comes that bloody idiot again".

Try to impose fear though and you'll always get someone bigger (or smaller actually) want to put you down - that much will never change.



bogdy23 said:


> But i need to know is krav maga enough. I like martial arts when i get stepped on i need to fight back that`s it. I`ve never thrown the first punch i just want to throw the last.



No, it's not enough. Nothing is enough.

There is no system or art on the planet that will guarantee the last punch.



bogdy23 said:


> I need to fight back the therapsit said about stress you either run or you fight



If that's what you got from therapy then there are honestly two explanations:

The therapist tried to explain the "fight or flight" response and you misinterpreted.

Or

The therapist is a damn fool.


----------



## bogdy23 (Mar 11, 2018)

I need to be prepared in case the verbal confrunation escalates.Wich it usually does because no one likes the nerdy guy who has something to say back. People expect me to be fearfull and i`m tiered of living in fear i want to be me not a scared guy


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 11, 2018)

bogdy23 said:


> I need to be prepared in case the verbal confrunation escalates.Wich it usually does because no one likes the nerdy guy who has something to say back. People expect me to be fearfull and i`m tiered of living in fear i want to be me not a scared guy


It takes 2 to fight. Walk away don't argue and since you're adults not kids if its to serious call the police


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 11, 2018)

bogdy23 said:


> NO PDG no insult about your wife was made and you know it. I`m not 14 yeah maybe i`m imature in some way. And yes i have talked to a therapist it`s said im fine. I need to find a way to impose respect. Martial arts could give me the confidence and courage i need. But i need to know is krav maga enough. I like martial arts when i get stepped on i need to fight back that`s it. I`ve never thrown the first punch i just want to throw the last. And yes him coming with 5 mates is totaly possible but my health and all the pain i feel from not fighting back is greater. I need to fight back the therapsit said about stress you either run or you fight i`ve runned all my life it makes me misearble i need to start to learn how to fight


Confidence yes but that's not what you're talkinh about here and no Krav Maga isn't enough, Krav Maga will teach you skills and techniques and fitness and sure you could beat up a few guys but then what? You'll still have all the issues you have you beat one man up, 2 come back, you beat up 2, 3 come back. Violence doesn't end violence it extends it. You'll still have your issues.fighting doesn't impose respect apart from from teenagers no one cares who you can beat up or how tough you are.no one cares how much martial arts you know it's a hobby to people. 

Hey maybe martial arts can help you and I truly hope it does believe me but getting into fights won't help and it'll just lose people's respect


----------



## pdg (Mar 11, 2018)

bogdy23 said:


> i want to be me



That statement is entirely at odds with everything else you've written.

You want to change you - you want to be the thug that nobody picks on, you want to be the guy that can beat up the whole bar and take pick of the women.

I can say with 99% certainty - that ain't gonna happen.


Here's a suggestion or two - stop lusting after strippers. Stop cry-wanking yourself to sleep because you can't beat up that kickboxing biker and steal his girl. Change your situation, go different places and meet different people.

Chances are that if you get real you might just turn out to be a nice guy that decent people like.

That isn't a reason not to do any martial arts - just that you've misinterpreted the word 'confidence' that you might gain from it.

Or, carry on down the same path, whatever.


----------



## bogdy23 (Mar 11, 2018)

I was educated in the folowing way the smartest guy gives he dosen`t fight for whats his he just lets people say whatever and he goes on his way. The thing is that in school or in a workplace(not had issue here) you can`t move you`re stuck with the same people. But now back to giving up and beeing the better man well thats not who i truly am inside i am a figher i can`t explode into sensless violence but i need to fight back. Some people just need education so they don`t take what`s yours. I`ve had issues where i had a girlfriend and another guy was hiting on her with me present she was fighting back but there were many and i didn`t fight needless to say i lost her a month later. I`m talking about kicking *** in this kind of situations not beeing a wuss imposing more respect. If you can`t impose respect and can only earn in than please tell me how do you earn it. I am offering it to everyone i am polite and i don`t pick fights and haven`t personally attacked anyone here or anywhere for that matter. 

So let me ask you another question if you offer respect but don`t get it in return what do you do. You can`t leave you need to stay there it`s a work place a school a boxing gym a club with your friends what do i do?


----------



## pdg (Mar 11, 2018)

bogdy23 said:


> I`ve had issues where i had a girlfriend and another guy was hiting on her with me present she was fighting back but there were many and i didn`t fight needless to say i lost her a month later. I`m talking about kicking *** in this kind of situations



You would've 'lost' her anyway.

Beating the guy up would've made no difference.

If she was with you for you then someone else hitting on her would get ignored.

Unless it was a case that "there were many" trying to force themselves on her, in which case that should've been a police situation.



bogdy23 said:


> So let me ask you another question if you offer respect but don`t get it in return what do you do. You can`t leave you need to stay there it`s a work place a school a boxing gym a club with your friends what do i do?



Well, you certainly don't hit them (which seems to be your aim) - that gets you fired/expelled/kicked out.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 11, 2018)

bogdy23 said:


> I was educated in the folowing way the smartest guy gives he dosen`t fight for whats his he just lets people say whatever and he goes on his way. The thing is that in school or in a workplace(not had issue here) you can`t move you`re stuck with the same people. But now back to giving up and beeing the better man well thats not who i truly am inside i am a figher i can`t explode into sensless violence but i need to fight back. Some people just need education so they don`t take what`s yours. I`ve had issues where i had a girlfriend and another guy was hiting on her with me present she was fighting back but there were many and i didn`t fight needless to say i lost her a month later. I`m talking about kicking *** in this kind of situations not beeing a wuss imposing more respect. If you can`t impose respect and can only earn in than please tell me how do you earn it. I am offering it to everyone i am polite and i don`t pick fights and haven`t personally attacked anyone here or anywhere for that matter.
> 
> So let me ask you another question if you offer respect but don`t get it in return what do you do. You can`t leave you need to stay there it`s a work place a school a boxing gym a club with your friends what do i do?


What I do is suck it up and get on with life. I've worked with people who don't like me for no reason and have made it obvious but you have to get on with it not beat them up


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 11, 2018)

bogdy23 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is krav maga a martial art or a modular military system?


Yes. I know that sounds like a smartass answer, but it's accurate. A lot of folks in KM say it's not a martial art, but a system. Well, I know very few people whose definition of "martial art" doesn't fit Krav Maga. All MA are systems of some sort. Some started for civilians, some for military, some for some unknown purpose.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 11, 2018)

bogdy23 said:


> a way to impose respect


You can't do that. Nobody can.


----------



## frank raud (Mar 11, 2018)

bogdy23 said:


> If you can`t impose respect and can only earn in than please tell me how do you earn it.


 You seem to be mistaking fear and respect. If it is gained through intimidation, it is fear. Again, change your social circle, it will do wonders for your temper. And help you keep all your teeth.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 11, 2018)

frank raud said:


> You seem to be mistaking fear and respect. If it is gained through intimidation, it is fear. Again, change your social circle, it will do wonders for your temper. And help you keep all your teeth.


Agreed. When tough guys say "you better show some respect", they really mean either "you better do what I say" or "you better act like I think you oughta".


----------



## drop bear (Mar 11, 2018)

Anyway OP. BJJ is the art for you. It is famous for weaponizing nerds.

You will learn how to impose you will on others.

And also learn how to not have to.

Joe Rogan And Jocko Willink Explain How BJJ Makes "Assasin Nerds"

But yeah. I get it. It sucks to be pushed around. And I am all for being pro active about that kind of thing.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 11, 2018)

bogdy23 said:


> NO PDG no insult about your wife was made and you know it. I`m not 14 yeah maybe i`m imature in some way. And yes i have talked to a therapist it`s said im fine. I need to find a way to impose respect. Martial arts could give me the confidence and courage i need. But i need to know is krav maga enough. I like martial arts when i get stepped on i need to fight back that`s it. I`ve never thrown the first punch i just want to throw the last. And yes him coming with 5 mates is totaly possible but my health and all the pain i feel from not fighting back is greater. I need to fight back the therapsit said about stress you either run or you fight i`ve runned all my life it makes me misearble i need to start to learn how to fight



No, martial arts will not give you the confidence you're looking for.  Not Krav Maga, not BJJ, not Kyukushkin, not even Xue Fu (I realize that's a heresy, because Xue Fu can do anything... but not this).

You won't get real confidence from outside yourself.  You can develop confidence while training in martial arts -- but you're looking for the result without understanding the process.  It won't work.  You'll build a soap bubble castle, then with the false confidence of a few things -- you'll get your backside handed to you.

You're caught in a social problem; you seek validation of your status.  You need to understand the social issues, and deal with them.  Martial arts MAY be part of that, but not entirely.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 11, 2018)

bogdy23 said:


> I need to be prepared in case the verbal confrunation escalates.Wich it usually does because no one likes the nerdy guy who has something to say back. People expect me to be fearfull and i`m tiered of living in fear i want to be me not a scared guy


No, it doesn't.  In fact, there's a script.  Look up Monkey Dance.  Wanna know how to stop it?  Short circuit it.  Seriously.  Guy's escalating -- don't escalate in turn, go sideways.  It breaks the script, and then the encounter will go in a new direction.


----------



## Buka (Mar 12, 2018)

bogdy23 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is krav maga a martial art or a modular military system?a lot of fake masters out there.
> I want to learn from Rony Kluger i think he is very ok but the teaches modular activites.
> ...



Hi Bogdy23, long time no hear, bro, welcome back.

By your opening post it looks like you aren't training in the same dojo as you were before. Maybe a Krav place would be better to your liking after all. In general - you have to find a dojo, any dojo, near enough to you that you'll actually go to on a regular basis. Of those, just go watch and see what feels right for you. Is there a Krav place near you? If so, have you checked it out yet?

I understand your want/need to be able to fight. But beware of the inevitable paradox, once you know how to fight and once you become really skilled - the less likely you are to ever get into a fight again. It's like the old adage, The more you run over Schrodinger's cat, the flatter it gets....or not. [okay, so I made that up]

So....what do you have around you for dojos to train in?


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 12, 2018)

My .02 cents for what it's worth after reading most of the first page.

1) Stop going to places where young guys are looking for trouble.  PERIOD!  If you are really interested in self-protection, this is basic 101 (after 20 years in law enforcement).

2) People look for people they can pick on.  No matter WHAT STYLE of martial arts you take, if you are learning ways to carry yourself with more confidence and awareness of your surroundings, then you are about 90% there in terms of self-protection.

3) Anyone/School/System needs to teach de-escalation techniques as part of what they do if they are really teaching self-protection.  The vast majority of "fights" are not criminal assaults that you had no choice in the matter.  They are ego based contests (even if very violent and someone gets hurt) that both participate in.  Find ways to turn things around and avoid a conflict while still maintaining your dignity.  

I suggest reading articles by Marc MacYoung, he has great advice on pre-fight indicators and how to descalate things.

Quick story to illustrate a point.  My instructor has been in many fights throughout  his 50+ years of martial arts.  One time, there was a young 16 year old kid who was trying to pick a fight with him.  The kid was walking to school and he was outside raking leaves.  He started to fake that he was having a heart attack and the kid ran off scared.  Can you get yourself to the point of having enough faith in your skills and REALLY knowing what you are capable of to prevent an altercation?  Because when you really know what you are capable of, then you KNOW you aren't avoiding a fight just because you're scared.  You understand and can make intelligent decisions to avoid situations and not second guess yourself or start up a "martial fantasy fight" in your head where you are good enought to whoop all of the bad guys without getting a scratch and thinking that anything less makes you a coward.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 12, 2018)

Punisher73 gave one example of going sideways...  Here's another.  I forget whose story it was... but they were in a bar, things started to get heated and he got the classic "What you looking at?" from a guy looking for a fight.  He answered "Sorry, dude... wasn't looking at anything.  Got this problem with my girl on my mind... wanna hear about it?"  Ended up sharing a beer with the guy...

A well known firearms instructor is quoted as saying "if you look like dinner, you'll be eaten."  (Couldn't find the original, and I'm quoting one of my own instructors almost 20 years ago who was quoting...)  If you're hanging out in places, and you look like a victim, someone is going to make a victim out of you.  I keep saying you have a social problem -- you look like a victim, you're seeking someone to validate that you're not, and you just can't find that outside.  You know you're a man when you no longer have to ask anyone if you're a man...


----------



## SOD-WC (Mar 13, 2018)

bogdy23 said:


> I was educated in the folowing way the smartest guy gives he dosen`t fight for whats his he just lets people say whatever and he goes on his way. The thing is that in school or in a workplace(not had issue here) you can`t move you`re stuck with the same people. But now back to giving up and beeing the better man well thats not who i truly am inside i am a figher i can`t explode into sensless violence but i need to fight back. Some people just need education so they don`t take what`s yours. I`ve had issues where i had a girlfriend and another guy was hiting on her with me present she was fighting back but there were many and i didn`t fight needless to say i lost her a month later. I`m talking about kicking *** in this kind of situations not beeing a wuss imposing more respect. If you can`t impose respect and can only earn in than please tell me how do you earn it. I am offering it to everyone i am polite and i don`t pick fights and haven`t personally attacked anyone here or anywhere for that matter.
> 
> So let me ask you another question if you offer respect but don`t get it in return what do you do. You can`t leave you need to stay there it`s a work place a school a boxing gym a club with your friends what do i do?


Sorry to hear about your girl, but if you really felt that you needed to do something you should have done it. Winning or getting your *** kicked in this case wont matter, what matter was your intention, actions speaks louder then words.

my 2 cents is fighting wont solve anything, being able to fight wont get you a girl (it'll achieve the oppersite), and beating up everyone in the bar wont land you respect, we are not in the movies where the hero gets the girls.

reality is painful and the smart rich confident guy usually wins and the muscle head have to deals with the cops instead . Violence in this day and age will land u a one way ticket to jail.


----------



## Swanson (Mar 18, 2018)

I've trained in km now for a long time
It teaches you self defence skills not how to have a brawl.
Always walk away from any confrontation that's the first rule of km
If that doesn't work ask them to back away
If that doesn't work and they throw the first punch take them down then walk away.
Remember it's a self defence system and can be very. Effective but you will need to have more then 200 hrs under your belt to be experienced.


----------

